# Palmy Army does Fidos, Godzilla gets PULVERIZED!



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

So Safa puts the call out to the Palmy Army to fish Fidos this morning in lieu of going to DI due to forecasting of shitty conditions over the weekend. We hit the water about 6:20am and it was an eventful morning (for myself anyway) but a beautiful one for the rest of the Palmy Army Crew, Safa, Rodpac, Gary, Ant, and then Wade on his maiden voyage. We lost count of all the whale sightings this morning, there were numerous.I caught 5 small Snapper but crap, none legal size. Wade got the only legal Snapper to take home and blooded his yak for the first time. Ant had a pull trolling on the way out and Safa had a good hit as well but both were missed. Gary, Ant and Rodpac headed in earlier and then Safa, Wade and I headed in about 12:00. On the way in, the surf was small and I underestimated one break, just as Godzilla was feeling indestructible he ended up getting pulverized and went down with his Flotilla, however I didn't feel so bad when I looked over and saw young Wade had come off on more or less the same wave. For some reason I've always gotta impress and go one better with mine being much worse, two rods in the water 3rd one still in rod carrier. Two rods loose with one still leashed to the yak the other adrift because the leash broke, then my hat, sunglasses, action camera and to top it off a rod holder that was ripped out of the yak were also adrift. The yak was now upside down in the surf with a gaping hole from where the rod holder had come out of the plastic. The Yak was taking on water while trying to scramble to grab everything in the waves. End result was I lost a 3 month new trolling rod and reel including sunglasses and a hole in the yak from where the rod holder once was! By the time I got back on the beach I reckon I had about 20 litres of water in the yak and was weighing in at about 60 kgs. Wade & I were pretty knackered after about five and a half hours of paddling and a stumble to shore but the old dog Safa was still going strong. The 3 of us then swam back out to see if we could spot the rod with Safa swimming out like Hasselhoff from Bay Watch and Wade and I flat out not drowning. We thought we had a chance finding it as it was in a white polypipe however we had no luck. Safa the legend he is and in true Bay Watch style ran up the beach and was quick to take too his yak and go for a paddle but again no luck. Just to top it off we did what the boys from the glitter strip do and stopped at a cafe on the way home, the waiter brought out my Skinny Lat'e being the elite athlete that I am and before taking a sloppy slurp I dropped the lot all over my phone and myself, what a pisser I knew I should of stayed at home this morning. Safa took one look at me and seriously pissed himself laughing and offered to drive me home and check to see if I remembered to secure the yak to the car, taking the piss of course, thankfully I made it home in one piece! Now back to the drawing board for an improved rod carrying system or an upgrade to a Stealth Yak providing I can convince the Mrs. Better get back to paddling in the kiddies blow up pool for a while to build the confidence again!
Congratulation goes out to Wade for his first fish and of course he is another Safa recruit! 
The Palmy Army Crew is growing even though some of us are drowning!!!!
Here is the link to Safa's video, credits go to him for his handy camera and editing work 



Cheers Justin 
aka (Pissed Godzilla)


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Good report Justin, sorry to hear about your lost gear though

Pedro, a member from Noosa Yakkers has a rod bag that keeps rigged rods and reels dry. You just need to be able to secure it to your deck

http://stores.ebay.com.au/Pedros-Rod-Bags

Hope this helps


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Would have been an awesome day for a paddle! I'll be down at kingscliffe on Sunday for a shot offshore


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Great story telling mate ,you far to kind I think the secret but don't tell anyone is 'stealth kayak' stable ,plenty storage and a craft that's meant to be in the surf,you still got to handle It right of course or she's going to buck you for sure ,not good about the gear but it's all school fees that many have paid to Davey Jones locker .......then they bought stealth yaks 
A good morning for a paddle with glassy conditions ,we'll I'd hate to say but Wade's percentage is way better than mine but do not fear beginners luck ,just to get them hooked and they brought back to earth and the sand monster also takes a bite of there arse.


----------



## SnapperPaddy (Jan 7, 2014)

Most of us can recount stories like yours. It's amazing how it doesn't stop us going back out. I rolled my yak in smallish surf with the rod int the rod holder and of course it busted the rod holder and water poured in, plus lost a bunch of gear. PLAN accrued some cash and replaced the gear so the head accountant didn't notice, ie never credit card evidence, tried and proven strategy.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

A short clip of the morning , not much action really


----------



## zoff (Sep 5, 2013)

Fabulous video, I'd buy the movie.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Go the Hoff!!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Zorba said:


> Good report Justin, sorry to hear about your lost gear though
> 
> Pedro, a member from Noosa Yakkers has a rod bag that keeps rigged rods and reels dry. You just need to be able to secure it to your deck
> 
> ...


Thanks Zorba,Yeah I have looked at these before, just trying to keep the rods sesperate so they don't get tangled, the system I have works well with the poly pipes, the issue was that the plastic hook on the elastic cord broke, so now I will use brass ones!
I see you paddle a BFS and I'm thinking of buying a second hand one, are you happy with yours and is there anything you would change??
Cheers Justin


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

SnapperPaddy said:


> Most of us can recount stories like yours. It's amazing how it doesn't stop us going back out. I rolled my yak in smallish surf with the rod int the rod holder and of course it busted the rod holder and water poured in, plus lost a bunch of gear. PLAN accrued some cash and replaced the gear so the head accountant didn't notice, ie never credit card evidence, tried and proven strategy.


Haha, yeah I might be the treasurer but the minister of home affairs keeps a tight rein,it's just too difficult to cook the books she has an eagle eye, I could probably get away with a rod or a reel but a new kayak she would probably notice! Fortunately the screws on the rod holder just pulled through but didn't damage the yak, this time they are being secured with nut and bolts. I only usually take 2 rods and they go in the tubes secured to my yak but this time I took a 3rd rod and with the surf being small I just kept it in the rod holder with a rod leash. It wasn't that rod that I lost but one of the others.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

CAV said:


> I know the feeling, my first outing in the surf resulted in 2 broken rods and reels, I brought a stealth after that.
> 
> It looked cold out there, what are you blokes wearing to keep warm?


Yeah I wore basic compression pants, neoprene shorts, rashie, quick dry t-shirt then a quick dry wind block jacket that I bought from Kathmandu a few years ago, it pretty much kept me warm apart from the feet which I occasionally dunked in the water to warm up! I think the other boys also wear compression pants rashie and some type of water and wind resistant jacket! It's certainly a lot colder than it was a few weeks ago!
Cheers Justin


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

salticrak said:


> Safa said:
> 
> 
> > Great story telling mate ,you far to kind I think the secret but don't tell anyone is 'stealth kayak' stable ,plenty storage and a craft that's meant to be in the surf,you still got to handle It right of course or she's going to buck you for sure ,not good about the gear but it's all school fees that many have paid to Davey Jones locker .......then they bought stealth yaks
> ...


Salti & the Dog Crew will be eating Pal Meaty Bites after the Palmy Crew cleans out the Boneyard!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Bad luck Justin  but it was a great morning  I think there is no avoiding the obvious, the surf takes no prisoners 

Cheers
Ant


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha nice work Salti, gotta admit I've had a few of those donuts over time and possibly a few to many!


----------

